# IE6 SP1 Problem



## MauTre (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

habe das Problem das der IE6 SP1 beim laden der Seite abbricht und schließt.
Alle anderen Internet Verbindungen funktionieren dagegen ohne Probleme.

Hat einer dieses Problem schon mal gehabt und kann mir eine Lösung dazu sagen?

WXP
IE6 SP1

Danke und Gruss
MauTre


----------



## Sinac (26. Mai 2004)

Was ist das denn für eine Seite?
Könnte Malware sein, haste AdAware und SpyBot schonmal laufen lassen?
Aktueller Virenscanner?

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## MauTre (26. Mai 2004)

Ist bei allen Seiten!

Nein hab kein AdAware und SpyBot  laufen lassen.

Was ist genau Malware?

Gruss
Mautre


----------



## Erpel (26. Mai 2004)

Die beiden Programme solltest du dir mal besorgen, der folgende Link wird dir erklären warum:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malware


----------

